# ERROR:  argument of JOIN/ON must be type boolean?



## EOB (12. Jan 2007)

hi, ich habe eine lange sql query, welche unter mysql prima funzt. sobald ich das mit postgresql laufen lassen will, bekomme ich diese meldung:

*ERROR:  argument of JOIN/ON must be type boolean, not type character varying*

was bedeutet das genau? hier mal die query, die den fehler ausloest:

_
SELECT DISTINCT p.produktnavn, p.produktlink, p.bildesti, k.knavn, p.id, p.pris FROM produkt p JOIN produktkategori pk ON p.id=pk.produktid JOIN kategori k ON pk.kategoriid=k.id JOIN produktfarge pf ON p.id=pf.produktid JOIN farge f ON pf.fargeid=f.id JOIN merke m ON p.merkeid = m.id JOIN publikasjon pu ON p.publikasjonid WHERE p.pris LIKE '%solbrille%' OR p.beskrivelse LIKE '%solbrille%' OR p.produktnavn LIKE '%solbrille%' OR f.fargenavn LIKE '%solbrille%' OR k.knavn LIKE '%solbrille%' OR m.merkenavn LIKE '%solbrille%' OR pu.pnavn LIKE '%solbrille%' ORDER BY p.produktnavn ASC;
_

ne idee...evtl. klammersetzung? vielen dank!!!


----------



## Yzebär (12. Jan 2007)

> JOIN publikasjon pu ON p.publikasjonid WHERE



Hinter dem ON steht kein bool'scher Ausdruck. Ich würde meinen, daß dies der Fehler ist.


----------



## EOB (12. Jan 2007)

jap...war er auch...hatte es gefunden . danke dir trotzdem vielmals!!


----------

